# NEW from PARAGRAFIX: 8 Window Seaview Interior Decals



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I am pleased to announce that my newest decal set for the interior of the 8-Window Seaview!

As with my set for the 4-Window sub, these decals are being ALPS printed by JT Graphics and include metallic ink for the baseboards, backsplash, and the cabinet knobs. There are two different versions of the "diner" cabinets - one set to work with the existing kit pieces, and another that replicates the smooth-front cabinets of the set.

These will be making their debut at Wonderfest. For more info and preorder, please see their web page.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Bravo Paul,...very nicely done. Will be picking these up along with the photoetch set. You never cease to amaze!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Thanks! Jeff (JT Graphics) has been super-cooperative and assures me I'll have them ready for Wonderfest!


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Wow ! What an awesome team,....a dynamic duo if you will.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Here are some images of my "home made" decals that I used for test fitting. (They're printed on white decal film which is why the speakers look odd with extra material.)


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Those look really nice, Paul. I like your realistic approach.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Thanks Steve! I try to make things look as close to on-screen as possible.

A quick head's up - the first run of these decals will premiere at Wonderfest this weekend at the CultTVman table. He bought out the first run and Jeff "JT Graphics" is going to be bringing them with him ... of course this means that I'll be spending a good part of Friday packaging decals so that they're ready for the Cult table on Saturday morning.


----------



## SFCOM1 (Sep 3, 2002)

Man I wish I could be there, but my "other" job as an HS Football Umpire has me at the UA 7on7 Footbal classic in Chandler, AZ. 

Got to keep my credentials up to date!


----------



## RogueJ (Oct 29, 2000)

FYI. The set I bought from Cult at WF is missing the metallic silver trim along the baseboard on decal #1 the map wall. Don't know if this is a fluke, but just thought you should know.

Rogue


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Thanks for catching that, RogueJ. 

I had just received the decals from JT Graphics Saturday morning and quickly packed them in my hotel room (which had poor lighting due to the desk lamp being burned out). I'll be unpacking later today and will double-check my inventory to see if yours was a fluke or if there was an artwork issue that needs to be corrected for the second run.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

You are absolutely right 

I've just updated the artwork and also created a supplement sheet that contains just the incorrectly printed piece. Please PM me your address and I'll send you the replacement piece as soon as I receive them.

I appologize for the inconvenience.

PS: The same goes for anyone else who purchased these over the weekend. PM or email me your address and I'll get replacement pieces off to you. 

(Don't throw away your current decals as I'll only be shipping a replacement for item #1 on the sheet.)


----------



## RogueJ (Oct 29, 2000)

Message sent. Great job on the decals. Thanks for the quick response and service.

Rogue


----------

